# New "On the Mat..." Clip- Applying Star Block Set



## True2Kenpo (May 27, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I would just like to provide a link to our new "On the Mat..." video clip for topic two- Applying Star Block Set.  I really hope everyone enjoys it.

Good journey!

Website Link-  
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/onthemat.html

Direct Link- http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0002_Applying_Star_Block_Set.wmv

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Ceicei (May 27, 2004)

Interesting!  Thank you for giving a fresh perspective to a simple Star Block set.  I liked the second half of the video clip very much.  It is intriquing to make the star block into a sort of 2-man form.  I really appreciate the idea of "On the Mat..." and look forward to more video clips. 
- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 28, 2004)

:ultracool Thanks for your hard work on this project. It's great! Guess what my students will be working in class this week? :idea:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you for your feedback!  Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you for posting the clip.
That isn't the way the school I am in teaches star block but, with a few minor adjustments, your exercises seem quite usefull. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 1, 2004)

Interesting clip, I especially like the co-ordination exercise of working one arm forwards and one backwards...I think that needs practicing at home before I try to do it for the class though!

The Star Block Set we do has the right arm, then the left arm, then both arms together (same move, to two upwards simultaneously, into two inwards, two outwards etc.)...isn't this standard? I didn't notice Josh doing the two arms together anywhere in there.

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 1, 2004)

-When Seig or Mr. Conatser has us drilling.. and says.. Star Block~!  We immediately reply "What Variation"? 

There are so many variations.   L Upper block with a R down block  all moves going up,or starting with a L Down block with an R inner block all moving downward. Starting with a R outter block etc.  and the list goes on and on.. timing it.. starting with the L. move 2 lefts than bring the right arm in.  it becomes quite mind boggling 

~Tess


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 1, 2004)

Joshua,That was very interesting as other have already posted.Was that variation(or part of it) what you came up with yourself?BTW-I think it's exellent.


----------



## alphamartial (Jun 1, 2004)

I too enjoyed Mr. Ryer's "On The Mat" regarding Star Block Set. It reminded me of 2 questions about double blocks in Star Block Set that I'm hoping to gain some insight on. 

Was this set originally taught as R and L sides only or were double blocks included from the beginning? If doubles were added later, anyone know when and by whom?

I have seen Star Block Set executed with doubles, crossing wrists on the Up, In and Push Downs. I have also seen it executed with doubles without crossing. Are both methods common, or is one version atypical? 

Without creating an official survey - which version do you do? R, L, only or R, L, Doubles? Do you cross your wrists or not?

Thanks,
Chris H.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2004)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> I would just like to provide a link to our new "On the Mat..." video clip for topic two- Applying Star Block Set.  I really hope everyone enjoys it.
> 
> ...


I tried to do your version in class tonight but the instructor already figured out how to do the elbow/ push. Kick with the opposite leg then RH kick the elbow / knee to groin as he push down blocks. Thanks it was fun working on it.
Sean


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 2, 2004)

alphamartial said:
			
		

> I too enjoyed Mr. Ryer's "On The Mat" regarding Star Block Set. It reminded me of 2 questions about double blocks in Star Block Set that I'm hoping to gain some insight on.
> 
> Was this set originally taught as R and L sides only or were double blocks included from the beginning? If doubles were added later, anyone know when and by whom?
> 
> ...



We do right arm, then left arm, then both arms, and this is the only way we do it really (although I'm now motivated to play with it a bit more!).

On both arms:

* two upwards blocks, knuckles together but not crossed wrists, applications being to break a stranglehold (although the Heavenly Ascent motion is more direct), or to stop an overhead strike down teh centre line.

* two inwards block, forearms together, application being either a last ditch effort to block a punch to the face (for example if you're being held in place by someone at your back), or from an arms free bearhug, close range strikes using the outer forearms to either side of the head

* two outwards extended blocks, blocking against an attempted strangle as in Parting Wings, or pre-emptive block against a left/right or right/left haymaker combination

* two downwards blocks, blocking two kicks at once I guess, although I suppose this would be a rare sort of situation. I guess you could also use it to strike two people in the head if they were trying to pull you and tackle you down to the ground by your legs

* two back elbows, defence against a double flank shoulder grab or single arms free bear hug

* double push down, I usually do this with one hand over the top of the other, to basically counter the same things as a single puch down (knee to the groin etc.) but to lend it more power

...then double back elbow to finish back in the start position.

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2004)

alphamartial said:
			
		

> Was this set originally taught as R and L sides only or were double blocks included from the beginning?


 The "Star Block" and many of its variations has been around for quite some time (I have gone over this very material in many seminars and workshops thru the years). Mr. Parker always taught a variety of "variable expansion" interpretations to most all the material that I was shown (including basics, self defense/freestyle techniques, forms and sets ).

 The "Star Block" was originally done starting with the right arm descending, then duplicated/mirrored by descending with the left. 

 During the Eighties, the set/s were formalized into the curriculum into now what is called the "Blocking Set # 1 & 2. The "Blocking Sets" now had formal beginning and ending salutations, along with a specific order of blocking. 

      Since _portions_ of the "Original Star Block" had now evolved formally into the "Blocking Sets", Mr. Parker knew that there were still many benefits (variable expansions) and values to the series for training purposes, as a drill, it was then viewed by Mr. Parker as "Star Block Exercises". Although he never "made" anyone require any of these drills (the same as he did with any of his other material as well), he encouraged everyone (that was interested) to expand and explore the possibilities possible. He would then remind me of the 6th Purple Belt Saying... "While there is a difference between the terms "opposite" and "reverse", both provide answers to thoroughly understanding the effects of motion.

Some of the variations of the "Star Block Exercise"  ....
      * Right arm descending.... 
      * Right arm ascending.... (reverse)
      *  Left arm descending... (opposite)
      * Left arm ascending.... (reverse)
      *  Both arms descending...
      * Both arms ascending.... (reverse &  mirroring)
      * Right arm descending "with" Left Arm ascending.... 
      * Left  arm descending "with" Right Arm ascending.... (opposite)
      * Right arm  descending as the Left arm descends (one beat later) (trailing)
      * Left arm  descending as the Right arm descends (one beat later) (trailing)
      * Same as  the two above only with 2, 3, 4, & 5 beat trailing
      * During the  "trailing" models, as one arm reaches the last move in the
         series, it  "cycles" back and repeats the series as you continue with the
         opposite  arm.
      * Stepping forward or reverse in neutral bows while performing  "the
         sequence" with the leading arm blocking
      * Stepping forward or  reverse in neutral bows while performing "the 
         sequence" with both arms  blocking utilizing different combinations of
         blocks
      * Same as above  only utilizing different stances
      * Same as above only adding different strikes  following the blocks
      * Same as above only inserting different kicks following the blocks
      *  others...

 As you can see .... this is just the tip of the iceberg, the list goes on and on..... they make for some nice drills and discovery of our art, not to mention some really good coordination development. 

      It  should be noted... that this "Process" :idea: is the _*same*_ (Tim O'Riley) for basics, self defense techniques, or freestyle  skills development.:uhyeah:

      Man was that Ed Parker guy a genius or  what....... LOL
      :boing2:

 p.s. Nice job Josh of bringing to light the topic.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes he was!   :asian:  :uhyeah:


----------



## white eagle (Jun 2, 2004)

Very very interesting and well done
I love it keep up the good work
David....


----------



## Brenwulv (Jun 2, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> The Star Block Set we do has the right arm, then the left arm, then both arms together (same move, to two upwards simultaneously, into two inwards, two outwards etc.)...isn't this standard? I didn't notice Josh doing the two arms together anywhere in there.
> 
> Ian.




We had filmed it, but for quality and time reasons(both length and trying to get the clip up on time), decided to edit that section out.

Joel


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 2, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I am honored to have all the feedback and thank you for the kind comments.

As Mr. C mentioned, this is just the tip of the iceberg...  so much to understand and discover.  Just hope it triggers some ideas and then we can share our views... LEARN FROM EACH OTHER!

I have learned so much reading others' thoughts and perspectives.  Thanks again.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## alphamartial (Jun 3, 2004)

Hello,

Thanks for the info everyone! 

Mr. Conaster - Am I understanding you correctly that the doubles were NOT included in Blocking Set #1 in the early 80's when it was formalized, but are a popular variation? 

Can someone please explain their application of crossing the wrists on the double inward blocks? 

Thanks,
Chris H.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 3, 2004)

alphamartial said:
			
		

> Mr. Conatser - Am I understanding you correctly that  the doubles were NOT included in Blocking Set #1 in the early 80's when it was  formalized, but are a popular variation?
> Thanks, Chris H.


 
 You understand correct. The initial drill was just the basic sequence  descending (R & L). As time went on... the nature of EPAK is of course to study and seek  more than the obvious thus the realization of many different possibilities grew  and were added by some.




			
				alphamartial said:
			
		

> Can someone please  explain their application of crossing the wrists on the double inward blocks?
> Thanks, Chris H.


 The _intention_ of _your_ drill  will most likely net you the answer. This exercise is a drill of duplicity, or  mirroring, why is it always necessary to have an application other than to  develop symmetry and coordination?

 Of course there can be  applications, since there are several ways of executing the blocks.... crossed  blocks or uncrossed (as well as snapping or thrusting, or one snap while one  thrusts, etc. etc....).

 :asian:


----------

